# store



## Fightingart (Sep 3, 2017)

Contact management here on advertising services like the rest do.... - Juced


----------



## solidassears (Sep 3, 2017)

Fightingart said:


> .................



I don't see them listed in the sponsor list; what's the story?


----------



## Qwerty1212 (Sep 11, 2017)

Fake shit to me unless you get blood work done and some products testing. Don't come here and try to put unknown sources because it's probably yours. Go steal stupid people money not here bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dakota241992 (Nov 24, 2017)

Anybody know if there?s a difference between domestic supply and us domestic I ordered from domestic supply and got my stuff very quickly but they?re out of post cycle stuff so I was wandering if us domestic is legit?


----------

